
America's Monopoly Problem: Big Business Is Killing Innovation in the U.S - teslacar
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/10/americas-monopoly-problem/497549/?single_page=true
======
anotheryou
Aren't monopolies also the only ones with a profit margin big enough to invest
in research?

See IBM, google etc.

Otherwise it's disrupt or scrape along the edge of profitability at a race to
the bottom, no?

(I'm not claiming to be right, it's a complex thing I don't know enough about
for such claim)

~~~
RugnirViking
Presumably you are (somewhat) conflating large companies in general with
monopolies. This needn't be the case. For an example, see some of the world's
duopolies, such as in computer hardware (think amd + intel or amd+nvidia) in
these fields, despite there being a leader, the presence of another often
causes impetus that leads to research.

